# Where to install outlets?



## secutanudu (Dec 2, 2011)

I am in the proces of wiring my 1-car garage for a shop. I installed a 60A subpanel last week, now I need to decide on where I want the outlets.

My original plan was to install two 2A circuits (or a multi-wire circuit to save $) and install 2 outlets every 6 feet along the walls. Each outlet in the pair would be on its own 20A circuit.

I was wondering if anyone installs outlets on the ceiling? Seems like for tools like a router and sander it might make it easier as the cord would just go straight up and out of the way. I assume I'd need some sort of strain relief for the cords?

Any thoughts on where the best locations for outlets are?

Obviously I am only focused on 120v outlets right now. Any 240v outlets will be tool-specific.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

I put in a couple of 4-plex ceiling outlets that I use for my hanging air filter AND lighting circuits.

For the walls, I mounted them at least 52" from the floor, to allow me to lay sheet goods (on their sides) without interfering with the plugs.


----------



## secutanudu (Dec 2, 2011)

Good thought on that! Never would have done it.


----------



## mtn_goat (Jun 22, 2010)

Here's what I did, Like you, I have a 60A panel servicing the garage. I have 3 total circuits running the 110V.

The first is dedicated to lighting (and air cleaner a'la Neil's comment) I wanted this circuit separate so if a tool happens to blow a breaker I wouldn't loose my lights! I dont like stumbling around sharp things in the dark!

Second circuit is run on the right side. Outlets are run near the floor, and at cabinet height every 6' with the cabinet outlets being 4plex. Reason for this is is to have multiple outlets at bench level.

Third circuit is mirrored on the right side.

Lastly, I have one 220 line with two outlets fore and aft. The 220 is really just to run my TS, But, I have another outlet if I needed, and the size of my garage wouldnt really require anything else.
-chet


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

I installed all of my outlets on the ceiling. I have to use a ladder to reach them, but I think the power flows more freely through the cords with the assistance of gravity…


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

The tip I have to offer is to make sure that 2 tools that you may use at the same time (dust collector and a tool it is connected to), are on separate circuits.

I have one ceiling outlet and if I barely touch the cord that suspends from the outlet, the plug drops out of the outlet. I really need to rig something up to eliminate that annoyance.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

*Rich*: I had the same problem on my ceiling outlet.

Rather than buy strain reliefs, I simply put a bolt in a nearby joist, and ran a length of insulated wire FROM the bolt TO the cord, about a foot FROM the plug. When you pull on the cord, it simply pulls on the bolt, but the plug doesn't come out.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

*Rich*- I have a similar problem in my shower. There's this bare wire hanging down from the old light fixture that is just out of the reach of my wet, sudsy fingers. I call it "shockwire"...


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

If you want a cord from above, use a cord reel. A good one is expensive, but convenient, and it eliminates all the aforementioned problems with ceiling outlets.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Stump: that's floss. Never overlook meticulous oral hygiene ;-)


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi Rich , sounds like either your outlet or the plug ends are worn out. Easy fix for either one.
I have numerous ceiling outlets and really need to pull firmly on the plugs to get them out. They are also tight going into the outlet.(go figure)
I had my electrician install 20 amp outlets and wiring instead of the usual 15 amp stuff. 100 amp subpanel along with 220 outlets next to each 110 outlet , also 52 inches above the floor as mentioned above.
Sanding and routing with the cords from above is good for me , as well as plugging in shop lites ,etc. as needed.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I recommend that where ever you plan for a duplex outlet you install a fourplex instead. You will thank me later…. haha. I have installed a shelf 8" from my shop ceiling and have a power strip setting on it. My plugs connected to it, do not come loose that way.


----------



## doncutlip (Aug 30, 2008)

It might pay to be flexible, you might want to change the layout of your workshop over the years. The cord reel idea is excellent.


----------



## able339 (Nov 24, 2011)

You CANNOT install too many outlets!!! I installed outlets every 4 to 6 feet in three walls of a 24×24 workshop and i find I need more!!! (of course a couple of them are hidden behind a lumber rack…) It's the same with a house… there are never enough outlets!

_If you love something, turn it loose - if it doesn't come back, hunt it down and kill it._


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

I have ceiling outlets installed in the ceiling that are on their own circuit. I use them for dedicated ceiling hung items such as air filter, cord reel and task lighting. I don't use them for general use tools as I have plenty of outlets within easy reach for that purpose. Here's my blog on what I did in my shop for electrical http://lumberjocks.com/Gregn/blog/22162 that may give you some ideas for your shop as well as some dry reading. LOL


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

I would definitely have power in the ceiling for lighting, fans, dust filters, etc.

When I laid out my shop, I worked my wiring around my storage shelving and included outlets for my DC, compressor, radio, and battery charger.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

My workshop floor is often like a nest of vipers, with leads trailing to multiple routers, sanders, drills and saws. Part of next years 'workshop optimization plan' is to wire on Festool "Plug It" sockets to the tools, leaving just one "Plug It" lead on the ground and another from the ceiling.


----------



## curliejones (Mar 12, 2012)

One word of mention to this old thread… I happened to need some of the info and found it here, so others may read this in the future also. The cord reel seems like a very good idea EXCEPT.. coiled wire has a greater amperage drop than the same length of stretched out wire. I do not know if it is a 10% or 40% difference, but be sure your amp rating is more than adequate for the wire. A 12-2 coil should provide plenty amps for tools pulling 15A and less.


----------



## secutanudu (Dec 2, 2011)

I wouldn't concern yourself with Voltage drop with a cord reel. Anything less than 3% voltage drop is considered "normal".

To give an example….

A 75-foot 12/2 cord, connected to a tool pulling a full 15 Amps, would yield only 2.98% voltage drop.

Keep in mind:
-Most extension cords aren't 75 feet long.
-Most tools don't pull 15 amps

Click here to do your own calculations.


----------



## becikeja (Sep 12, 2010)

You might want to check your local code: _Each outlet in the pair would be on its own 20A circuit._ I don't believe you can do this without violating the NEC. You can have 2 circuits in a junction box, but where you have the ability to access you need to limit to one circuit. I would suggest installing 2 outlet boxes at each location. 1 for circuit A and 1 for circuit B. But not in the same box.

As far as where to out them. That's easy. Just remember wherever you don't install one is where you will need it.


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

I was told by an electrician that you don't have to be concerned about voltage drop unless you were running wire over 100 feet. As mentioned, you can never have enough outlets. Our house only has one outlet per wall, no matter how long the wall.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

I powered my shop a little over a year ago. Since my shop space is a shared 2 car garage, I designed the layout such that…

#1. The miter saw / mortiser pull power from the one pre-existing outlet on the common wall with the house.
#2. A standard 110 20amp circuit feeds the dust collector and air compressor. (They will not ever be run at the same time). This outlet is stashed more or less behind where the air compressor lives. 
#3. There is one long wall where most of my power tools are set up that I will for brevity sake refer to as the power wall. The box is mounted there, and there is a 110V 20amp outlet every 4 feet along that wall right a6t 48" off the floor. I have a total of 5 of these.
#4. I have one dedicated 110V outlet between the garage doors that is dedicated to HVAC. I use a 13K BTU portable unit A/C, and a 110V oil filled electric radiator and box fan to move the heated air for HVAC in my shop.
#5. The remaining wall is left without any sort of power as it is dedicated to lumber, as well as clamp, and yard & garden storage. 
#6. The ceiling lighting was converted from pre-existing incandescent fixtures, and an outlet on each side for garage door openers, I now have 6 double socket outlets evenly spaced along the ceiling powering 6 T12 (for now) shop light fixtures. When the inventory of bulbs I have bought finally burns out, I am going to replace the shop light fixtures and swap them for T8 fixtures, assuming by then that is still a good idea… I like the idea of having a choice for more energy efficient options, but I hate the way they implement it… Seems like it encourages people to dispose of otherwise perfectly good light fixtures, adding to the waste stream…


----------



## shawnmasterson (Jan 24, 2013)

I agree with setting the outlets @ 52" up for plywood storage and I agree with every 6'-8'. also I have all of my 220 shared. My TS and DC are on a 30 amp breaker and phase converter and compressor are on a 50 amp breaker the compressor has a 30 amp fused disconnect. as for 110 I have 2 20 amp breakers that split the shop left and right. and finally I have 1 for the lights


----------



## MarkSr (Oct 14, 2012)

Andrew, I too am originally from Albany, NY. and a former member of Local 724 IBEW Electrical Local. I am now retired in sunny 83 today, first day of winter, in Florida.

I agree with almost everyone, except Stumpy as usual, LOL. To give you a little relief with your ceiling recepticals and with no worries of plugs coming out of the outlets, invest in a male and female 20 amp twist-lock plug. They do cost more but they will not pull out. I don't believe I have ever seen HD or Lowes stock them for 120/20 amp. but they do carry 240/20 amps. They are well worth the investment to go to an electrical supply house and purchase them. Twist-Lock is the manufacture.

Also remember unless your shop is big enough for a few guy/gals working together, you will only be using one tool at a time, or sometimes with a dustcollector running with it. My shop is small and I have a 20 amp outlet on every other stud, or approx. 4 ft. on center. Plus truss ceiling rafter has 3 20 amp outlets all individually swithed to have any lighting or power configuation I need. Hope I was somewhat of help.


----------



## ScrubPlane (May 22, 2012)

My recommendation is to work with just extension cords in your shop for at least six months. From there, 'map out' what you've been doing and where does it make the most sense to place the outlets.

I thought I was making very sound decisions when I installed all of my outlets. Two years later half of them have either been moved or added to.

Live it and then Learn from it.

Hope this helps…


----------

